# 44955 - regarding CPT add on code



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, I am trying to find helpful information regarding CPT add on code 44955.
When is it acceptable for use? It is usually considered inclusive to the procedures I have been billing it with such as colectomies. Please help! I need to re-educate my doctors. Any info is helpful at this point.
Thank you in advance!

~Melissa


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 13, 2012)

Anatomically, the appendix is attached to the cecum. The cecum is the most distal portion of the large intestine.
A right hemicolectomy would include removing the appendix (if present) and would be considered part and parcel of the procedure and would not be coded separately.
The add on code 44955 would be considered when the abdomen is opened for another reason (abdominal hysterectomy, perforated diverticulum, small bowel obstruction,etc) and it was determined that, in addition to warranted surgery, an appendectomy was indicated.
There should be documentation as to why the appendix was removed.


----------

